# RIDE ON COWBOY



## GUNCAPTAIN2463 (Jun 22, 2011)

Well now i'm in it!! Jumped in with both feet from the high dive board. I joined the CCLS ( CAPE COD LIVE STEAMERS )and applied for associate member at WLS ( WAUSHAKUM LIVE STEAMERS). I also just ordered an Accucraft Plymouth (electric powered) Diesel Switcher. Wish me luck. I'll let you know when the loco arrives and give a report on its operation and the opinion of my fellow members at the two clubs.
All the Best,
Kevin 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Accucraft Plymouth (electric powered) Diesel Switcher
_Now who's in the wrong forum?








_


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Aw his heart is in the right place, unfortunately he could only jump in knee deep! 
I just hope, for his sake, the live steamer groups he joined are tolerant of Sparkies on their tracks! 

See what Marty started?


----------



## GUNCAPTAIN2463 (Jun 22, 2011)

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); Posted By Totalwrecker on 28 May 2012 10:46 AM 
Aw his heart is in the right place, unfortunately he could only jump in knee deep! 
I just hope, for his sake, the live steamer groups he joined are tolerant of Sparkies on their tracks! 

See what Marty started? 
Yes they do, as one club has more diesels then steam (its small), and the other its about 70% steam 30% diesel(of all types: gas/hydraulic, gas/chain, gas/electric, electric).
It's a good start for me (easy on the pocket book). My hope is to expand into a 1 inch scale (4.75in gauge) live steam, as the right one becomes available.
Do we have a separate forum for ride ons (of all denominations)?
Kevin


----------



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

The "live steam" hobby as 7.5" gauge is commonly referred to is dominated by diesel models (gas / electric / diesel drive).

True steam locomotives are more uncommon for the obvious factors of cost, ease of use, and maintenance. 


I know of only one track that actually enforces a "steam only" rule.


Congratulations on your first step into the live steam ride on hobby. Many people start off with small locomotives and wind up with big ones


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I keep looking at that 7-1/2 or 7-1/4" Forney they make: 
http://www.accucraftrideon.com/brochure/AT RIDE-ON T7930-1 FORNEY Low Res 2011-12-12.pdf


----------



## GUNCAPTAIN2463 (Jun 22, 2011)

Eric: You should call Cliff at Accucraft, He was great to talk to, and has a a lot of info on the Forney and its construction. I like it too, but way out of my price level. 
Kevin


----------



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

Posted By Phippsburg Eric on 28 May 2012 11:34 AM 
I keep looking at that 7-1/2 or 7-1/4" Forney they make: 
http://www.accucraftrideon.com/brochure/AT RIDE-ON T7930-1 FORNEY Low Res 2011-12-12.pdf 
I personally am very hesitant of the Forney especially for the price. It is a very small locomotive. For the price of a new Forney you can get a used locomotive twice the size.

I have also not seen one running in real life. Looking at the location of the seat, I worry that the weight of the operator will reduce the weight on the drivers and the leading axle. To me it seems like it would have been a better idea to have made a separate tender and locomotive.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By ChaoticRambo on 28 May 2012 11:31 AM 
The "live steam" hobby as 7.5" gauge is commonly referred to is dominated by diesel models (gas / electric / diesel drive).

True steam locomotives are more uncommon for the obvious factors of cost, ease of use, and maintenance. 


I know of only one track that actually enforces a "steam only" rule.


Congratulations on your first step into the live steam ride on hobby. Many people start off with small locomotives and wind up with big ones 



The ONLY club I know that is "live steam only" is Riverside Live Steamers in Riverside, California. Most of the NEW members at Los Angeles Live Steamers purchase diesels and some electrics. There aren't many of the true nelievers out there any more. We did have one exception. A heart surgeon and his wife with two little ones joined about twenty years ago. Immediately bought a Baldwin electric, gondolas and caboose. About five years ago, he started building his own Northern 4-8-4, 1.6" scale live steamer. AND yes, he is building this himself-no outside help. Very nice guy.


----------



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

The ONLY club I know that is "live steam only" is Riverside Live Steamers in Riverside, California. Most of the NEW members at Los Angeles Live Steamers purchase diesels and some electrics. There aren't many of the true nelievers out there any more. We did have one exception. A heart surgeon and his wife with two little ones joined about twenty years ago. Immediately bought a Baldwin electric, gondolas and caboose. About five years ago, he started building his own Northern 4-8-4, 1.6" scale live steamer. AND yes, he is building this himself-no outside help. Very nice guy.










Hopefully we will be in that group this summer. My dad started into this hobby scratch building a 4 axle box cab electric (later sold the rights to produce it to cannonball) and two scratch built gondolas. Later on he purchased a Railsystems FA and continued to scratch build rolling stock.

Now, this summer we are preparing to have our steam locomotive finished. I would be lying if I said I was only moderately excited


----------



## GUNCAPTAIN2463 (Jun 22, 2011)

In the larger club one of the members is selling an engine he built. He does great work. But it is 7.25 gauge. Wants $25000 with tender and I think one ride on car. 
To see it go to Waushakum Live Steamers webpage, click "Gallery" then click "2011 Neighborhood Meet", then click photo number 1. It's the green engine. Also, same gallery but click 2011 Steam Up- Roger Austin, click bottom row second photo from the left. 
Kevin


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By GUNCAPTAIN2463 on 28 May 2012 01:07 PM 
In the larger club one of the members is selling an engine he built. He does great work. But it is 7.25 gauge. Wants $25000 with tender and I think one ride on car. 
To see it go to Waushakum Live Steamers webpage, click "Gallery" then click "2011 Neighborhood Meet", then click photo number 1. It's the green engine. Also, same gallery but click 2011 Steam Up- Roger Austin, click bottom row second photo from the left. 
Kevin 

Kevin,

$25K seems a little steep, even with a riding car. Looks like there are a lot of Gene Allen parts used on that engine. A completed Allen American would not go nearly that high. We had a Gene Allen ten-wheeler sell out here a couple of years ago wuth Baker valve gear for under $15K.


----------



## GUNCAPTAIN2463 (Jun 22, 2011)

I can't add much to that. All I know is what I typed in. You would have to talk to the builder as to why he set that price and what is included. I have ridden one of his other engines and was impressed. But I am a novice at this (though I have an marine engineering degree). That engine was a Forney 4.75 gauge (see that last page I mentioned in my last message go to the middle row third from left photo). He sold that recently to another member whom I believe converted it to propane. 
Kevin


----------



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

Remember, price is not based on what someone asks, it is based on what someone is willing to pay!

But I would agree with Gary that 25k seems very steep for that locomotive. If I saw it on discoverlivesteam, I would expect 12-17k depending on the detail of it (unless there is something exceptional I don't know) 


Typically, the rule of thumb I go by is


----------



## GUNCAPTAIN2463 (Jun 22, 2011)

It out of my price range anyway,but thought I would pass it on. I would prefer a 1 in scale (4.75 gauge) live steam. I could not fine much in the 4.75 gauge in diesels of various drives (battery or engine). Only one seemed to be Maxitrak. Anyone got any leads on those? 
Kevin


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Only one seemed to be Maxitrak. Anyone got any leads on those? 
Yes. Made by Accucraft - you are back where you started! ACCUCRAFT RIDE ON (PARTNER WITH MAXITRAK UK) http://www.accucraftrideon.com/index.htm


----------



## GUNCAPTAIN2463 (Jun 22, 2011)

Already knew that. A&K is the other dealer in the states. But at the moment, I believe Accucraft is only importing what shows on their website. I think it's because they don't want to compete against themselves with the Plymouth diesel they offer. 
I emailed A&K on that smaller scale diesel but have not heard back from them yet. 
Kevin


----------



## Eric M. (Jan 3, 2008)

I ordered My Maxitrak Planet driectly from Maxitrak in the U.K. I had my choice of maroon or dark green with cream colored lining in 4.75" gauge. At the time I ordered a little over a year ago I spent a little over $1500.00 for the loco and shipping. A sweet deal if you ask me.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## GUNCAPTAIN2463 (Jun 22, 2011)

Yes Eric I have the video you sent and photos. It looks great. Do you ride anyone with you or is it strictly a one person engine? 
I emailed Cliff at Accucraft and A&K to see what they can offer. I have talked via email to Andy at Maxitrak. He said I could order direct at approximately $1500.00 including shipping. Accucraft recommended for their engine using Optima D34M deep cycle marine gel cell batteries. 
When you added your sound system to it was it total hand made? I'm told you can use the pheonix system and it works well. 
Kevin


----------



## Eric M. (Jan 3, 2008)

Supposedly it will haul a few people on level track. I have hauled a myself and a passenger. The track at GGLS has grades so the Planet struggles a little bit. The best mod you can make on the Planet loco is to lower the battery tray to fit a larger battery. There is a guy in Australia who did that and he squeezed in a much larger battery which not only increased the locomotives weight but it's performance as well. 

I am hesitant to steer you fully away from the Accucraft Plymouth. The fact is that the Plymouth is 24 volt and it is also much larger so it will haul an awful lot more than the Planet can. My usage needs dictated a small loco that can be used on my home track and occasional club use. The low price tag didn't hurt either! The Planet is a solid little loco and if you are willing to hot rod it a bit it can be a sweet little people hauler for you and a guest or two but the Plymouth being twice the size will out perform it. Just some things to consider.

My sound system is really basic. It is a fully independent sound card that is not tied to the throttle of the engine but for me it does the trick. Basically it plays a diesel idle sound at a volume that I control. Whatever you go for I'm sure you will have fun. and locos like this are the gateway drug for a live steamer!!

Regards, 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## GUNCAPTAIN2463 (Jun 22, 2011)

Eric: you won't change my mind. I have already ordered the Accucraft Plymouth. But the smaller one would be nice to have to run on our high line run. Its a really neat run. So it would be a second engine. Maybe instead of lowering the battery tray you could raise the hood up or do a hop-up like they use to on a hot rod car with raised scoop (HAHA). 
Kevin


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

True steam locomotives are more uncommon for the obvious factors of cost, ease of use, and maintenance. But they're a helluva lot more fun!!









Kevin - welcome to the wonderful world of ride-ons!!


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome to the dark side of "large scale" This is "hernia gauge". Seriously, 7.5" gauge is a lot of fun. And don't worry about electric. You are running. 

A lot of clubs do operational meets in 7.5" gauge now. You would be very busy with a switcher, that's for sure.

Post a pic when you can.

Bob


----------



## GUNCAPTAIN2463 (Jun 22, 2011)

ROGER THAT. Will probably be a couple weeks before it arrives and I get running. Picking up batteries for it tomorrow (they recommend two Optima D34M deep cell marine batteries) (getting them now cause there is a rebate on them for $25 ea. that ends May 31st.). 
Kevin


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

About 2 years ago I posted here of a 1" Live Steamer for sale and it was coal fired. The guy built it him self and ran it very little. If I recall it was a 2-4-2 also had a rider car and a caboose all for $2500. I'll Look and see I f I still have the contact info if your interested. You would have to pick up in GA. Later RJD


----------



## GUNCAPTAIN2463 (Jun 22, 2011)

Did it need any work? Let me know if it is still around? 
Thanks 
Kevin


----------



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

Posted By GUNCAPTAIN2463 on 29 May 2012 09:29 PM 
Did it need any work? Let me know if it is still around? 
Thanks 
Kevin 
I would be VERY hesitant in purchasing a locomotive that is in that condition. Without a lot of knowledge about steam locomotives, there can be a lot of issues that one without the trained eye cannot see.

I would definitely have someone who knows a lot about steamers take a look at it before making an offer.

Just a warning


----------



## GUNCAPTAIN2463 (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm not going to jump into anything. It's a education to see what is out there and prices being asked. My clubs have several experienced members. All Of them have volunteered to help me when the time comes. 
But thanks for the warning. 
Kevin


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Example: I bought a Falk for my first steam locomotive. Had the boiler hydro-tested and pulled a cylinder cover to see the condition before buying it. Didn't get around to doing much with it and then bought the RRSC 4-4-0 chassis. Sold the Falk for what I paid for it ($900.00). The guy who bought it sent it to my buddy Jesse Banning in Vegas. It ended up requiring a large amount of rebuilding - a new frame, new steam chests, and a bunch of other stuff.


----------



## aopagary (Jun 30, 2008)

Posted By Gary Armitstead on 28 May 2012 12:22 PM 


The ONLY club I know that is "live steam only" is Riverside Live Steamers in Riverside, California. Most of the NEW members at Los Angeles Live Steamers purchase diesels and some electrics. There aren't many of the true believers out there any more. ...
i didn't see much evidence of that this past weekend. i was very pleasantly surprised to see a lot of steam running at LALS for the Memorial Day Weekend meet. of the diesels/electrics running there were also many prototypical locomotives with relatively few of the speeder or converted lawn-mower types running. i really enjoyed watching the smaller scales which i hadn't seen in a while. some of the 1" scale diesels were very impressive.












to get a little more OT, the LALS has a new area by the entrance with a small radius, ground level garden layout, though it appeared there were still a few gremlins to be chased down since it seemed like every time i wandered by, someone was tending to a track repair. of more interesting news (to me), during the weekend i heard plans of an elevated, large radius #1 gauge live steam track at the LALS site.


cheers...gary


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary,

Thank you for posting the picture of our steaming bays!







I was not able to get to the meet this year, but it sure looks like this was one of those rare meets meets with an outstanding turnout of steam. I believe the dedication of our new Sherwood Station (named after Gordon Sherwood, our 100 year old Charter Member, who passed away earlier this year) probably had something to do with the extrodinary attendance. Looks like a lot of the big emgines showed up!







Were you there for all three days?

Glad to hear they had the little garden railway running again. This is the second one in that area. I DO hope that we can finally build a raised "G" layout. This idea has been thrown around for over thirty years now.


----------



## aopagary (Jun 30, 2008)

Posted By Gary Armitstead on 30 May 2012 07:18 AM 
Gary,

Thank you for posting the picture of our steaming bays!







I was not able to get to the meet this year, but it sure looks like this was one of those rare meets meets with an outstanding turnout of steam. I believe the dedication of our new Sherwood Station (named after Gordon Sherwood, our 100 year old Charter Member, who passed away earlier this year) probably had something to do with the extraordinary attendance. Looks like a lot of the big engines showed up!







Were you there for all three days?

Glad to hear they had the little garden railway running again. This is the second one in that area. I DO hope that we can finally build a raised "G" layout. This idea has been thrown around for over thirty years now.









i originally planned on 2 days, but yes, wound up staying all three days through Sunday. have to say that the LALS really knows how to run a meet! even with the very large attendance, everything appeared to run smoothly. it was especially nice that they had their kitchen going almost the entire time since the site is semi-isolated in a section of Griffith Park. very handy to show up and stay all day. unfortunately, since i took Amtrak up to LA and was on foot all weekend, i only had my iPhone camera and didn't get nearly as many good pictures as i would have liked to.


didn't know about the G-gauge history, but might have seen an indication as the entrance to that layout seems restricted to a small sub-set of the club. before visiting, if you are interested in this section, i would probably inquire before showing up and expecting to run. as far as the elevated 45mm live steam track, from what i gathered there are drawings that are in the process of getting formalized (the track to be in the vicinity of the SP caboose if you know where that is). well, at least i passed my name on to that committee as an interested party w/ equipment, so we'll see. i'm not holding my breath, but it would definitely give me a lot more incentive to visit more frequently. it certainly is now high on my list of places to spend a pleasant day.


cheers...gary 











low-tech ice cream making


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Gary,

Very glad to hear that you had a great weekend at our facility. You say you came up by Amtrak.....San Diego area? If you are not a member now, you COULD sign-up as a non-resident member (beyond 100 mile radius from Griffith Park). I believe its now $20/year. Resident is $100/year.


----------



## aopagary (Jun 30, 2008)

actually i should have looked at the roster to see if i was still on it. i did join a while back and every time i'm there i probably give them enough of a donation that i believe i may still be on the non-resident roster. at least i've been getting the newsletter up until the April issue when they stopped mailing in favor of an online publication (great idea, by the way). frankly, not that it would effect me, but they should consider changing that 100 mile rule to alternately include a >2 hour drive!


3:20 on Amtrak to Burbank was a bit long, but the ticket $ is really not much more than a full tank of gas and much more relaxing than the drive. would definitely take that route again... perhaps with a bike next time.

cheers...gary


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By aopagary on 30 May 2012 12:12 PM 
actually i should have looked at the roster to see if i was still on it. i did join a while back and every time i'm there i probably give them enough of a donation that i believe i may still be on the non-resident roster. at least i've been getting the newsletter up until the April issue when they stopped mailing in favor of an online publication (great idea, by the way). frankly, not that it would effect me, but they should consider changing that 100 mile rule to alternately include a >2 hour drive!


3:20 on Amtrak to Burbank was a bit long, but the ticket $ is really not much more than a full tank of gas and much more relaxing than the drive. would definitely take that route again... perhaps with a bike next time.

cheers...gary 



I found you in the 2009-2010 Roster, when you joined in 2010. You're not listed in the 2011 Roster. Apparently you didn't renew your membership. The Roster contains the names of ALL members, regardless if they are RESIDENT or NON-RESIDENT. My daughter lives in San Marcos and when we go down there, it is DEFINITELY over a two hour drive! AND that's not close to SD! Anyhow, I'm happy to hear you enjoyed your time there. I joined in 1980. Renew and come back again.


----------



## GUNCAPTAIN2463 (Jun 22, 2011)

Well the story continues. I was informed on Friday that my Accucraft plymouth diesel has been shipped. In the mean time I with the great assistance of one of my club members have begun building a flatcar for me to ride on. The frame is about 90% done.(2 in steel channel, welded). Next is to add the wooden deck. But first I need to get trucks and couplers (7.25 gauge). any suggestions???????? Tried cannonball, nothing in stock and unsure when they will have any. Tried to call and email Tom Bee, no response. Tried stephensons, has stock but going in for surgery can not ship for a month. Tried BSC Fabricators, don't make 7.25 gauge. Tried A&K no response. Awaiting an answer from Mountain Car Co. Wright Rail Works reportedly will have parts needed in a week with a ship time in an additional week. Godshall's reports will have something ready possibly by this Friday. Does anyone else have any ideas or sources ????????????
Thanks,
Kevin 

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## aopagary (Jun 30, 2008)

Real Trains

you can try Real Trains, though the shipping from CA might be steep.
cheers...gary


----------



## GUNCAPTAIN2463 (Jun 22, 2011)

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); Posted By aopagary on 03 Jun 2012 08:52 AM 
Real Trains

you can try Real Trains, though the shipping from CA might be steep.
cheers...gary 


I never thought to try them, thought they just made locos. Thanks. Will email or call them on Monday.

Kevin


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Accucraft sells trucks in both 1-1/2" and 2-1/2" scale as well as cars and locos. Did you ask Cliff or whoever you're dealing with if they have any trucks in stock?


----------



## GUNCAPTAIN2463 (Jun 22, 2011)

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); Posted By Dwight Ennis on 03 Jun 2012 04:52 PM 
Accucraft sells trucks in both 1-1/2" and 2-1/2" scale as well as cars and locos. Did you ask Cliff or whoever you're dealing with if they have any trucks in stock? 
Hi Dwight: Yes I did. They have nothing in stock not even couplers.
Thanks though,
Kevin


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By GUNCAPTAIN2463 on 02 Jun 2012 09:00 PM 
Well the story continues. I was informed on Friday that my Accucraft plymouth diesel has been shipped. In the mean time I with the great assistance of one of my club members have begun building a flatcar for me to ride on. The frame is about 90% done.(2 in steel channel, welded). Next is to add the wooden deck. But first I need to get trucks and couplers (7.25 gauge). any suggestions???????? Tried cannonball, nothing in stock and unsure when they will have any. Tried to call and email Tom Bee, no response. Tried stephensons, has stock but going in for surgery can not ship for a month. Tried BSC Fabricators, don't make 7.25 gauge. Tried A&K no response. Awaiting an answer from Mountain Car Co. Wright Rail Works reportedly will have parts needed in a week with a ship time in an additional week. Godshall's reports will have something ready possibly by this Friday. Does anyone else have any ideas or sources ????????????
Thanks,
Kevin 

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); 
Keep trying Tom Bee. Also try Real Trains. http://www.realtrains.com/


Sent you a PM reference Mountain Car


----------



## GUNCAPTAIN2463 (Jun 22, 2011)

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); Posted By xo18thfa on 04 Jun 2012 09:47 AM 
Posted By GUNCAPTAIN2463 on 02 Jun 2012 09:00 PM 
Well the story continues. I was informed on Friday that my Accucraft plymouth diesel has been shipped. In the mean time I with the great assistance of one of my club members have begun building a flatcar for me to ride on. The frame is about 90% done.(2 in steel channel, welded). Next is to add the wooden deck. But first I need to get trucks and couplers (7.25 gauge). any suggestions???????? Tried cannonball, nothing in stock and unsure when they will have any. Tried to call and email Tom Bee, no response. Tried stephensons, has stock but going in for surgery can not ship for a month. Tried BSC Fabricators, don't make 7.25 gauge. Tried A&K no response. Awaiting an answer from Mountain Car Co. Wright Rail Works reportedly will have parts needed in a week with a ship time in an additional week. Godshall's reports will have something ready possibly by this Friday. Does anyone else have any ideas or sources ????????????
Thanks,
Kevin 

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); 
Keep trying Tom Bee. Also try Real Trains. http://www.realtrains.com/


Sent you a PM reference Mountain Car

ROGER THAT. I'll try Tom Bee again. Sent email to Real Trains last night.
Kevin


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom Bee is one of the greats in this business. 


Oh yea -- a suggestion -- get a good comfortable seat for the riding car. Cushy fishing boat seats on short swivels do well. Easier to look behind when backing up.


----------



## Ray Cadd (Dec 30, 2008)

Depending what style you want, Plum Cove Studios makes a super nice and reasonable set of arch bars. Last I checked, they were in the $400 range. They're not big on detail, but well made. I have them on two cars.


----------



## GUNCAPTAIN2463 (Jun 22, 2011)

Ordered trucks and couplers from Tom Bee. Arrived today took only a few days. Outstanding products. Very happy with Tom's gear. The flatcar is now close to being finished. Frame complete and painted. Needs final coat, then mount the wood floor (found I had just enough 18 in X 3.5 in X 3/4 in pieces of mahogany to make the floors, will finish it with satin urethane).
Accucraft Plymouth Diesel arrived last week. Out standing product. Accucraft did a fine job on it. Ran great. Ran for 45 min first day on friends private oval track with one riding car.
Ran it Saturday at the club track (1200 ft with a 3+ % grade) no problem with to cars and two passengers. Ran for 2 1/4 hrs batteries still almost full. Looks great runs great and the price was right and delivery prompt. Lots of positive feed back from other club member too. Hope to have a video soon.

Kevin 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By GUNCAPTAIN2463 on 12 Jun 2012 05:58 PM 
Ordered trucks and couplers from Tom Bee. Arrived today took only a few days. Outstanding products. Very happy with Tom's gear. The flatcar is now close to being finished. Frame complete and painted. Needs final coat, then mount the wood floor (found I had just enough 18 in X 3.5 in X 3/4 in pieces of mahogany to make the floors, will finish it with satin urethane).
Accucraft Plymouth Diesel arrived last week. Out standing product. Accucraft did a fine job on it. Ran great. Ran for 45 min first day on friends private oval track with one riding car.
Ran it Saturday at the club track (1200 ft with a 3+ % grade) no problem with to cars and two passengers. Ran for 2 1/4 hrs batteries still almost full. Looks great runs great and the price was right and delivery prompt. Lots of positive feed back from other club member too. Hope to have a video soon.

Kevin 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); 












You can't tell us your new engine arrived and not post pics. That's unfair.


----------



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

Glad to hear things are going well.

Tom Bee makes a top notch product, we have many of his trucks under our equipment.

And I second what Bob said, we need some pictures!


----------



## GUNCAPTAIN2463 (Jun 22, 2011)

This is the only photo I have. taken at my friends back yard track layout.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## GUNCAPTAIN2463 (Jun 22, 2011)

NEXT PICTURE: Will be the car that Kevin built (with lots of help from buddy Tom).
Kevin


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great Kevin!! Congrats!


----------

